# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  The Lab part II

## nikolas_350

Θα προσπαθήσω να καταθέσω την εμπειρία μου από το εργαστήρι που έκανα σε 5 διαφορετικές τοπολογίες, 2 από αυτές σε φυσικά μηχανήματα & 3 σε virtual, συνεχίζοντας την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εργασία του cha0s http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...760#post565760 που μας άφησε όμως στα κρύα του λουτρού.

Πριν πούμε οτιδήποτε να θυμίσω πως η διαφορά μεταξύ θεωρίας και πράξης είναι πολύ μικρή στην θεωρία αλλά πολύ μεγάλη στην πράξη.
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η απόσυρση των prefix επιτυγχάνεται με κλείσιμο των peers σε κάποιο router, προσπαθώντας να εξομοιώσει ένα link που πέφτει. Δεν έχουμε εξομοίωση καλής ή κακής ζεύξης ούτε φυσικά την δαιδαλώδη τοπολογία ενός πραγματικού δικτύου.

1) Σε μια σειριακή τοπολογία τριών router με τον μεσαίο σε ver 5 δεν κατάφερα να αναπαράγω το πρόβλημα των μη αποσύρσεων.

Topology1.jpg


2) Προσθέτοντας έναν ακόμα πριν τον ver 5 να του κάνει injection όλο τον awmn πίνακα και κλείνοντας έναν έναν τους peers επίσης δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

3) Κλείνοντας ταυτόχρονα και τους δυο μαζί, ο ver 5 αποσύρει από τον δικό του πίνακα τα routes αλλά είτε δεν προλαβαίνει είτε ξεχνάει να αποσύρει από τον επόμενο. Ωστόσο επειδή το κατέβασμα τον peers έχει γίνει από τον ίδιο, γνωρίζει ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι ενεργά οπότε εάν κάνουμε force update παίρνουμε της αποσύρσεις.

Στης επόμενες τρεις τοπολογίες έχουμε δυο μονοπάτια που μεταφέρουν την πληροφορία στον ver. 5. To κλείσιμο των peers γίνεται από τον AS 0.

4) Στη δοκιμή με την τοπολογία 3 το φαινόμενο λαμβάνει χώρα πάντα και δεν διορθώνεται με force update παρά μόνο με reset ή disable το bgp.

Topology3.jpg


5) Στη τοπολογία 4 έχει προστεθεί ένας ακόμα router στην μια διαδρομή. Είναι λογικό ή μεταφορά της πληροφορίας από την μια διαδρομή να είναι λίγο καθυστερημένη. Όσο και να δοκίμασα δεν πήρα ποτέ σαν αποτέλεσμα το πρόβλημα των μη αποσύρσεων.

Topology4.jpg


Μέχρι εδώ νομίζω πως δυο παράγοντες πρέπει να λαμβάνουν χώρα για να έχουμε το ενοχλητικό πρόβλημα. Οι αποσύρσεις να έρθουν από δυο τουλάχιστον peers και να έρθουν ταυτόχρονα.

Στην συγκεκριμένη δοκιμή οι αποσύρσεις είναι όλος ο πίνακας του awmn. Θα ήθελα πολύ να κάνω δοκιμή με στοχευμένα prefix για να δούμε και αυτή την περίπτωση αλλά δεν βρήκα εύκολο τρόπο για αυτό.

Τελευταία δοκιμή και πιο διαφωτιστική με μερικές υποπεριπτώσεις.

Topology5.jpg


6) Στην πιο πάνω τοπολογία προστέθηκε ένας ακόμα router έτσι ώστε οι δυο διαδρομές να έχουν τον ίδιο αριθμό routers να διανύσουν, άρα πιο πιθανό να έχουν ταυτόχρονη μετάδοση της πληροφορίας.
Και όντος το φαινόμενο αρχίζει ξανά να παρατηρείτε σε ποσοστό ~ 5 φορές στης 6 δοκιμές.

7) Θέλοντας να δω πέρα από το reset ή disable το bgp εάν το κλείσιμο άνοιγμα των peers από την ίδιο τον ver. 5 μπορεί να έχει κάποιο θετικό αποτέλεσμα έφτασα στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με την δοκιμή 3 . Aν κλείσουν τα peering είτε μαζί είτε ένα ένα μετά μπορεί να γίνει force update για να γίνουν οι αποσύρσεις. Πρακτικά όμως τίποτα το ενδιαφέρων.

8 ) Συνεχίζοντας να επαναλαμβάνω την ίδια διαδικασία έφτασα στο εξής παράδοξο. 
Από εκεί που περιμέναμε το φαινόμενο να εμφανίζεται τουλάχιστον 5/6 φορές άρχισε να εμφανίζεται ~1 φορά κάθε 6.

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη και βελτίωση της εικόνας του προβλήματος αλλά ποια είναι η ειδοποιός διαφορά εάν δεν έχει άλλαξε κάτι στο setup και τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής της δοκιμής;





Μου πήρε αρκετή ώρα να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι με το κλείσιμο άνοιγμα ενός peer στο ver. 5 κάνω ουσιαστικά μια νέα έναρξης στον χρόνο που μετράει για να ανταλλάσσουν δυο routers τα update message. Ο γνωστός μας χρόνος 30/10 hold time/keep alive δεν συμπίπτει χρονικά πια για τους δυο peers.

Οπότε η έννοια του ταυτόχρονα είναι ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητη για να εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα.

9) Στην τοπολογία 3 το as 0 ανακοινώνει από 1-12 prefix
Ένα, μερικά ή όλα μαζί τα κάνουμε disable και τις περισσότερες φορές εμφανίζετε το πρόβλημα.
Εάν παράλληλα εισάγουμε όλο τον πίνακα από το awmn έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με μια λίγο μικρότερη συχνότητα, στατιστικά πάντως λίγο πολύ σε αυτά που είχαμε δει και στης πρώτες δοκιμές.

Κάνοντας bw test σε μια από της δυο διαδρομές φέρνοντας την σύνδεση στα όρια της (είναι πολύ εύκολο καθώς τα Cloud Hosted Router στην free έκδοση έχουν limit στα 1 Mbps) σχεδόν δεν εμφανίζετε ποτέ το φαινόμενο προφανώς από το αυξημένο lag της γραμμής δεν έρχονται ταυτόχρονα τα updates.




Προς το παρών σαν ένα γενικό κανόνα θα έλεγα πως καλό είναι τέτοιου είδους μηχανήματα να αποφεύγουν συνδέσεις που κλείνουν τρίγωνα τετράγωνα με την ίδια γεωγραφική περιοχή και δρουν σαν το back up link μια ήδη δικτυωμένης περιοχής. 

Υπάρχουν και κάποιες άλλες δοκιμές που έχουν γίνει, ίσως με μικρότερη σημασία που απλά δεν έχουν καταγράφει εδώ. Κάτι μπορεί να έχω ξεχάσει, ίσως να προστεθεί στην πορεία. Όλα αυτά με κάθε επιφύλαξη για την σωστή διεξαγωγή των δοκιμών.

Παρατηρήσεις, απορίες, διορθώσεις, ενστάσεις, ιδέες είναι όλα πάνω από καλοδεχούμενα.

add: Για όποιον θέλει να κάνει δοκιμές χωρίς να τα στήσει όλα από την αρχή, υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα τα vm.

----------


## nikolas_350

Άλλη μια εικόνα που μπορεί να μην δείχνει την αιτία αλλά δείχνει το πρόβλημα (ή ένα ακόμα πρόβλημα).
Withdrawn.jpg

Ο ver. 5 έχει 4 peers από όπου λαμβάνει prefix. 
Topology2B.jpg

Έχει λάβει ~50Κ updates από τον καθένα και έχει προωθήσει 62Κ στον επόμενο, μέσα σε 5 ώρες. Από τα 49 έως 53Κ του κάθε peer σίγουρα το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό είναι κοινό. Αυτά που δεν είναι κοινά δείχνει φυσιολογικό να είναι της τάξεως μεγέθους των 12Κ.

Ωστόσο για της αποσύρσεις withdrawn έχει λάβει από 5 έως 8 Κ από τον κάθε peer αλλά έχει προωθήσει μόνο 749. Με την λογική ότι δεν θα στέλνει της ίδιες αποσύρσεις πολλαπλές φορές θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν πολύ χονδρικά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό τουλάχιστον από της 5Κ. Γνωρίζοντας το πρόβλημα των ταυτόχρονων λήψεων στης αποσύρσεις μπορούν να δικαιολογηθούν χονδρικά ας πούμε 8-6=2Κ έως 8-5 =3Κ που θα έπρεπε να έχουν τουλάχιστον προωθηθεί. Ωστόσο έχουμε ένα σκοτεινό σημείο των 1-2 Κ που δεν ξέρουμε και δεν μπορούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε τι έχει γίνει με αυτά.

----------


## commando

τηλεφωνο Λετονια πηρε κανεις;

----------


## nikolas_350

Μου είπαν πως αφού έκανα τον commando να γράψει δύο φορές την ίδια μέρα μετά από ένα χρόνο, θα μου στείλουν δέκα ντουζίνα άδειες να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## commando

α ωραια αν μπλεξεις πες μου να παρω μια φιλη μου Λετονη

----------


## nikolas_350

Μάλλον θα χαθεί λόγο καλοκαιρινής περιόδου, ωστόσο οφείλω να τα γράψω.

Έχοντας μετατρέψει τον κόμβο μου σε ένα ζωντανό πειραματόζωο για της δοκιμές σε πραγματικό δίκτυο και φυσικά μηχανήματα με routerOS ver 5.26, υπάρχει κάτι που δεν το γνώριζα και δεν το είχα υπολογίσει.
Ότι τα prefix που έχουν αποσυρθεί από τον πίνακα του ip routes αλλά παρόλα αυτά εσφαλμένα συνεχίζουν να ανακοινώνονται στους υπόλοιπους peers, βρίσκονται κανονικά μέσα στο routing bgp advertisement.

Με αυτό το βασικό στοιχείο έχουν δημιουργηθεί …

Α Ένας μηχανισμός όπου εξουδετερώνει άμεσα την στιγμή που δημιουργείται κάθε φάντασμα όσο μικρό και να είναι στον ίδιο τον router. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένας επιπλέον peer όπου θα είναι αποκλειστικά για αυτή την λειτουργία με δυο bgp instance και ένα ακόμα μοναδικό AS όπου δεν θα ανακοινώνεται στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο για αποφύγει περιττών ανανεώσεων και για να μην δημιουργεί τραμπάλες.
Εργαστηριακά λειτουργεί εξαιρετικά ωστόσο η ένταξη του σε κάθε κόμβο με παλιό ver. δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολη χωρίς έναν επιπλέον peer. 

Β ένα script όπου μας δείχνει εάν ο router μας την δεδομένη στιγμή που το τρέχουμε είναι υπεύθυνος για φαντάσματα, πόσα και με ποια prefix.

Στο πιο αργό μηχάνημα που διαθέτω, χρειάζεται ~ 30sec για κάθε ενεργό peer που έχουμε.

----------


## nikolas_350

Δημιουργήθηκε ένα μικρότερο script που δεν κάνει κάποιος από τους ελέγχους πολλαπλές φορές, δεν γεμίζει τα log με υπερβολική πληροφορία π.χ path id κλπ παρά μόνο τα πιο σημαντικά και δεν αποθηκεύει σε αρχείο τα table που έχει διαβάσει, με σκοπό να γίνει λίγο πιο γρήγορο και με καθαρότερο αποτέλεσμα.
Στην χειρότερη μπορεί να εμφανίσει ως φάντασμα κάποιο prefix που ανεβοκατεβαίνει.

Και στα δυο script μέσα στο environment μπορούμε να κάνουμε copy paste τα prefix που έχουν βρεθεί ως φαντάσματα για να τα αναζητήσουμε και μόνοι μας εάν θέλουμε στο ip routes.

----------


## nikolas_350

Για τους τολμηρούς κατόχους παλιών εκδόσεων routerOS με πάνω από 3-4 links, μπορούν να απενεργοποιήσουν για λίγο 2 από τους peers τους και να τρέξουν το script. Για τους πολύ τολμηρούς μπορούν να αφήσουν ενεργό μόνο αυτόν από τον οποίο παίρνουν τα λιγότερα prefix count και να απενεργοποιήσουν για λίγο τους υπόλοιπους, τρέχοντας μετά το script.

Είναι ακριβώς η διαδικασία που αναγκάζει να φανερωθεί το πρόβλημα του bgp speaker.

----------


## nikolas_350

http://ghost-hunter.nikolasc.awmn/
Στην παραπάνω σελιδούλα εμφανίζονται ...
α τα αποτελέσματα του script για τον κόμβο μου και 
β ο αριθμός των routes και αναλυτικά το routing table από τον ver 5,26 και από έναν άλλο peer όπου παίρνει routes μόνο από τον 5,26. Εάν τα routes του δεύτερου είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που ξέρει ο πρώτος τότε είναι μη σωστά αποσυρμένες διαδρομές. 

Αυτά τα κοινός αποκαλούμενα φαντάσματα είναι μόνο η κορυφή του παγόβουνου που μπορούμε να δούμε. Στην πραγματικότητα πέρα από το ότι είναι άχρηστη και λανθασμένη πληροφορία δεν θα είχε τίποτα το επιζήμιο για το δίκτυο. Αυτό που φοβόμαστε δεν είναι τα ίδια τα φαντάσματα αλλά τον μηχανισμό που τα δημιουργεί αφού έχοντας διαφορετική πληροφορία από όλο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο θέλει να την διαδώσει με ανανεώσεις. Εάν συνδυαστούν δυο ή περισσότεροι από αυτούς τους μηχανισμούς να τροφοδοτεί ο ένας τον άλλο, οι συνεχείς ανανεώσεις δεν θα σταματήσουν σχεδόν ποτέ. Θα αρχίσουν να μειώνονται είτε μέχρι να ξεπεράσουν το όριο του max path length και να κόβονται σιγά σιγά από τα κοινά φίλτρα (εάν υπάρχουν) είτε μέχρι να αρχίσει να εμφανίζετε η άρνηση εξυπηρέτηση υπηρεσιών Denial of Service στα router μας έχοντας εξαντληθεί οι πόροι τους και κινδυνεύοντας να καταρρεύσει το δίκτυο.

----------


## senius

Κουραστήκαμε? Βαρεθήκαμε ? η νομίζω?
Καλές οι προσπάθειες σου......
Να είσαι καλά εσύ και οι προσπάθειες σας ...
Να συνεχίζετε πάντα έτσι .... μόνοι σας, χωρίς αντάλλαγμα και συνεννόηση,, Καλά πάτε..

Σίγουρα έμεινες μόνος σου, αφού κάποιος άλλος ελέγχει τα ινία.!

Συνεχίζουμε όμως εμείς οι υπόλοιποι χωρίς εσάς ... Συνεχίζουμε με τα δικά μας γνωστά φίλτρα, με τις δικές μας προσπάθειες, χωρίς να κόβουμε κομβούχους, όπως εσείς !!!! 
Και το σημαντικότερο σε ότι κάνετε κάθε λίγο, απομονώνουμε από πολλαπλές διαδρομές, τα απόβλητα... και όχι μόνο....
*Το πάνω χέρι το έχει ο .... μεγαλύτερος..... να το θυμάσαι....*

Τι v5.26 και οι μαλακίες σας που αναφέρετε? Κάντε μήνυση στην Mikrotik εφ όσον αποδείξετε σε αυτήν, αν έχετε π@π@αρια.!! που δεν τα εχετε.... 
Μην μας σκοτίζετε άλλο με τα φαντάσματα σας. ΕΛΕΟς.... κοφτε τις μαλακίες σας, σας βαρεθήκαμε ΕΛΕΟς...

Αντε γεια.!!!

----------


## senius

Και για να μην νομίζει κάποιοις οτι δεν ξέραμε τι εκφράσαμε, παμε αλλη μία :




> Κουραστήκαμε? Βαρεθήκαμε ? η νομίζω?
> Καλές οι προσπάθειες σου......
> Να είσαι καλά εσύ και οι προσπάθειες σας ...
> Να συνεχίζετε πάντα έτσι .... μόνοι σας, χωρίς αντάλλαγμα και συνεννόηση,, Καλά πάτε..
> 
> Σίγουρα έμεινες μόνος σου, αφού κάποιος άλλος ελέγχει τα ινία.!
> 
> Συνεχίζουμε όμως εμείς οι υπόλοιποι χωρίς εσάς ... Συνεχίζουμε με τα δικά μας γνωστά φίλτρα, με τις δικές μας προσπάθειες, χωρίς να κόβουμε κομβούχους, όπως εσείς !!!! 
> Και το σημαντικότερο σε ότι κάνετε κάθε λίγο, απομονώνουμε από πολλαπλές διαδρομές, τα απόβλητα... και όχι μόνο....
> ...

----------


## senius

edit

----------


## nikolas_350

Το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μάθω τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί το δίκτυο μας, μαζί με τα τρωτά του σημεία και αυτά που θα δω να τα ανακοινώσω στην κοινότητα.
Ποτέ μου δεν είπα σε κανένα τι να κάνει, δεν πρόσβαλα και δεν έκανα επίθεση σε κανένα.
Από εκεί και πέρα ο κάθε ένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι του λέει η συνείδηση του ή ότι μπορεί. Είναι άλλο πράγμα να μην δέχεσαι το πρόβλημα και άλλο να λες πως δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι με αυτό. Έτσι και αλλιώς είμαστε στην πιο άναρχη και άνομη φάση μας.

Εάν έχεις μια διαφορετική άποψη για το τεχνικό κομμάτι, πολύ ευχαρίστως να την ακούσουμε.

Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι γιατί πάντα πρέπει να το κάνεις προσωπικό θέμα λέγοντας άσχημους χαρακτηρισμούς, απειλώντας και προσπαθώντας να διχάσεις το δίκτυο χωρίζοντας τα μέλη του σε “εμείς” & “εσείς”. Για κάτι φίλτρα και κοψίματα σε κομβούχους βρίσκονται μόνο στο μυαλό σου ή σου αρέσει να λες ψέματα όταν δεν έχεις να πεις κάτι με επιχειρήματα; 

Στο μόνο που θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου είναι ότι κουράζω. Από την στιγμή που το δίκτυο λειτουργεί αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα για κάποιους.

----------


## romias

Νικόλα δεν κουράζεις καθόλου. Προσωπικά απολαμβάνω την δουλεία σου. Συνέχισε και μην ξεσυνερίζεσαι κανέναν. Σ ευχαριστώ

----------


## Juan

> Κουραστήκαμε? Βαρεθήκαμε ? η νομίζω?
> Καλές οι προσπάθειες σου......
> Να είσαι καλά εσύ και οι προσπάθειες σας ...
> Να συνεχίζετε πάντα έτσι .... μόνοι σας, χωρίς αντάλλαγμα και συνεννόηση,, Καλά πάτε..
> 
> Σίγουρα έμεινες μόνος σου, αφού κάποιος άλλος ελέγχει τα ινία.!
> 
> Συνεχίζουμε όμως εμείς οι υπόλοιποι χωρίς εσάς ... Συνεχίζουμε με τα δικά μας γνωστά φίλτρα, με τις δικές μας προσπάθειες, χωρίς να κόβουμε κομβούχους, όπως εσείς !!!! 
> Και το σημαντικότερο σε ότι κάνετε κάθε λίγο, απομονώνουμε από πολλαπλές διαδρομές, τα απόβλητα... και όχι μόνο....
> ...


1)Τι εννοείς χωρίς αντάλλαγμα και συννενόηση, τι εχεις να πεις να συννενοηθουμε ;
2)Ποιά είναι τα γνωστά φίλτρα; 
3)Ποιός έκοψε ποιόν;Αν δεν γράψεις συγκεκριμένα δέν μπορώ να μαντέψω.
4)Ποιός ελέγχει τα ινία;; Προσωπικά με κουράζει όταν γράφεις με υπονοούμενα.
5)Όταν λες το πάνω χέρι το έχει ο μεγαλύτερος τι εννοεις όπως εβγαλες τον panos από το awmn στην Ηλιούπολη η μήπως όπως γενικότερα κοβεις λινκ χωρίς να ερθεις σε επικοινωνία;

6)Μήνυση δεν γίνεται γιά τόν απλό λόγο, οι άνθρωποι έχουν βγάλει χρόνια τώρα βελτιωμένη έκδοση τού λειτουργικού, μάλιστα από ότι διάβαζα η έκδοση 7 θα έχει βελτίωση καί στό bgp .
Κανονικά η Mikrotik θα έπρεπε να κάνει μήνυση σε όλους αυτούς πού χρησιμοποιούν παράνομα πειρατική-πειραγμενη έκδοση του λειτουργικού της.
Το να τρέχει κάποιος τη πειρατική έκδοση εκτός από τα προβλήματα πού δημιουργεί (εξαίρεση stub topopogy) είναι και κενό ασφαλείας γιατί δέν γνωρίζει τι έχει πειραχτει, απόδειξη εκεινη η εκδοση που ειχε επικοινωνία με Κίνα.

7)Μήν βριζεις.Μπορείς να γράψεις μια χαρά χωρίς βρισιές.

----------


## senius

> 1)Τι εννοείς χωρίς αντάλλαγμα και συννενόηση, τι εχεις να πεις να συννενοηθουμε ;
> 2)Ποιά είναι τα γνωστά φίλτρα; 
> 3)Ποιός έκοψε ποιόν;Αν δεν γράψεις συγκεκριμένα δέν μπορώ να μαντέψω.
> 4)Ποιός ελέγχει τα ινία;; Προσωπικά με κουράζει όταν γράφεις με υπονοούμενα.
> 5)Όταν λες το πάνω χέρι το έχει ο μεγαλύτερος τι εννοεις όπως εβγαλες τον panos από το awmn στην Ηλιούπολη η μήπως όπως γενικότερα κοβεις λινκ χωρίς να ερθεις σε επικοινωνία;
> 
> 6)Μήνυση δεν γίνεται γιά τόν απλό λόγο, οι άνθρωποι έχουν βγάλει χρόνια τώρα βελτιωμένη έκδοση τού λειτουργικού, μάλιστα από ότι διάβαζα η έκδοση 7 θα έχει βελτίωση καί στό bgp .
> Κανονικά η Mikrotik θα έπρεπε να κάνει μήνυση σε όλους αυτούς πού χρησιμοποιούν παράνομα πειρατική-πειραγμενη έκδοση του λειτουργικού της.
> Το να τρέχει κάποιος τη πειρατική έκδοση εκτός από τα προβλήματα πού δημιουργεί (εξαίρεση stub topopogy) είναι και κενό ασφαλείας γιατί δέν γνωρίζει τι έχει πειραχτει, απόδειξη εκεινη η εκδοση που ειχε επικοινωνία με Κίνα.
> ...


Ωραίος ο xouan η Juan η Juan_Verdera.
Συνεχίζουμε ....!!!

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Senius εισαι στο δικτυο απο το 2006? Ωραια! 
ειμαστε 10 χρονια μετα που εχουμε φτασει στο ros 6.36 και εγω απαιτω με οσους εχω λινκς να αναβαθμιστουν! θα μου πεις τι πεταγεσε εσυ ρε μεγαλε που μπηκες στο δικτυο φετος! χμμ ελευθερηη γνωμη εχουμε και την εκφραζουμε οπου θελουμε!
Λοιπον στο θεμα μας! Η Ιδια η μικροτικ λεει να κανετε update στο ros μολις βγει update! ολο και κατι θα ξερει! εκτος αν δεν πας με την δικια της νεοτροπια και φιλοσοφια! ή εκτος αν δεν υπαρχουν τα euro!! δεν ειναι κατακριτεο αλλα εφοσον το 90% του awmn αναβαθμιζει γιατι εχει ΑΥΘΕΝΤΙΚΕΣ αδειες ε δεν μπορεις να το τραβας πισω με τα 5.x στερεοτυπα σου! 
Κοιτα να χαλαρωσεις να φροντησεις να αναβαθμισεις τα παντα γιατι μην ξεχνας! Ολοι αυτοι που συνδεεσαι ετσι και τα παρουν με πραγματα που μπορει να πεις ενα disable στο bgp εισαι και ειμαστε ολοι! γιαυο συμβιβασου και επισεις μην προσπαθεις να κερδισεις μεσα απο το awmn! 
φιλικα Λουκας!
Υ.Γ.: Μην αρχισεις τα δικα σου! Καλο καλοκαιρι!

----------


## senius

> Senius εισαι στο δικτυο απο το 2006? Ωραια! 
> ειμαστε 10 χρονια μετα που εχουμε φτασει στο ros 6.36 και εγω απαιτω με οσους εχω λινκς να αναβαθμιστουν! θα μου πεις τι πεταγεσε εσυ ρε μεγαλε που μπηκες στο δικτυο φετος! χμμ ελευθερηη γνωμη εχουμε και την εκφραζουμε οπου θελουμε!
> Λοιπον στο θεμα μας! Η Ιδια η μικροτικ λεει να κανετε update στο ros μολις βγει update! ολο και κατι θα ξερει! εκτος αν δεν πας με την δικια της νεοτροπια και φιλοσοφια! ή εκτος αν δεν υπαρχουν τα euro!! δεν ειναι κατακριτεο αλλα εφοσον το 90% του awmn αναβαθμιζει γιατι εχει ΑΥΘΕΝΤΙΚΕΣ αδειες ε δεν μπορεις να το τραβας πισω με τα 5.x στερεοτυπα σου! 
> Κοιτα να χαλαρωσεις να φροντησεις να αναβαθμισεις τα παντα γιατι μην ξεχνας! Ολοι αυτοι που συνδεεσαι ετσι και τα παρουν με πραγματα που μπορει να πεις ενα disable στο bgp εισαι και ειμαστε ολοι! γιαυο συμβιβασου και επισεις μην προσπαθεις να κερδισεις μεσα απο το awmn! 
> φιλικα Λουκας!
> Υ.Γ.: Μην αρχισεις τα δικα σου! Καλο καλοκαιρι!


Ναι είμαι από το 2006 στο AWMN δίκτυο και χαίρομαι για την συνεχή πορεία του AWMN. Μάλιστα είμαι υπερήφανος γι αυτό.

Κι εγώ, όπως και εκατοντάδες κόμβοι, στο v 6.xx είμαστε, και θα ζούμε στις αναβαθμίσεις !! Κι αυτό επιμένω σε 100αδες κόσμο οπού τους ενημερώνω/μιλάω συνέχεια γι αυτό... 

Δεν μου αρέσουν οι παρανομίες και τα κουλά λογισμικά που κάποιοι εφεραν ... όχι μόνο τώρα , αλλά και από το 2004 οπού όλοι θαύμαζαν την πειραγμένη παράνομη v 2.9.27, με τα πειράματα και τα ξεκινήματα του AWMN. 
Και ακόμα υπάρχουν κομβούχει με αυτα τα λογισμικα, άφαντοι. Και ειδικά αυτοί που έφεραν στην επιφάνεια το κινέζικο 5.21...
Κι αντί να την λέτε στους αυτούς αφανείς τύπους, την λέτε σε άλλους.

Έχω πληρώσει αρκετά χρήματα από την τσέπη μου από το 2006, και σημαντικό πολύτιμο χρόνο, για πολλούς μας και εξακολουθώ και το κάνω, ώστε να εκπέμπουν σωστά, όχι μόνο σε γνήσιο λογισμικό αλλά και σε άλλα κρίσιμα διάφορα στην κατασκευη και δρομολόγηση. Κι αυτό συμβαίνει η συνέβαινε, γιατί πολύς κόσμος και άνθρωποι απο εδώ μέσα το αξίζει/το άξιζε. Και θα το αξίζει. Και δεν μετανιώνω.!!!
Δεν έχω την οικονομική άνεση, αλλά το έκανα γιατί με ενδιέφερε ο άνθρωπος πάνω απ ολα.!

Εχω/με δώσει το είναι μας σήμερα από το 2006, για την τωρινή ακολουθία, στο να ειναι σταθερή.

Εύχομαι αρκετοί από εσάς να δημιουργήσετε ίδια εμπειρία και καλή συνεχόμενη και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις 'οικογενειακή φιλία' με 100νταδες κόσμο. οπού συνεβει και σε μένα εδώ στον AWMN χώρο. μέσα σε 10 χρόνια πορείας μου. Και προσωπικά το άνω θετικό το απολαμβάνουμε όλοι μαζί.!!

Έχετε μπερδευτεί ίσως? Ξανά διαβάστε Λουκα _PROGRAMMERPC_ ....

Η ιστορία είναι εδώ μέσα, για τον κάθε ένα μας γραμμένη.....

*ΕΝΔΙΤ :
*_Στο ξεκίνημα σου (και καλά κάνεις για τις εντυπώσεις σου στους άλλους, σύμφωνα με αυτά που λες εδώ και οχι μόνο) Λουκα PROGRAMMERPC ... πριν λίγες μέρες, σε είδα με τα μάτια μου παρουσία και του sweet και του νεου κομβούχου παρων (παρόλο οπού είχα ενημερώσει πιο πριν τον νέο κομβουχο με αυτά οπού αναφέρονται περί φαντασμάτων), να συνεχίσεις να προσφέρεις, ... να επιμείνεις , ... να γράψεις με τα 2 cd που έφερες ο ίδιος, και να σεταρεις/σπασεις λογισμικό v 5.24 κινέζικο, με το HunterTik 2.3.1.1 , σε cf με τα χεράκια σου, σε κομβούχο οπου εχει λινκ με σένα, !!. Και να δρομολογεί ακόμα και σήμερα, μετά τα λεγόμενα σου και τις κριτικές σου για μένα.... 
Στην θέση σου, σαν νέος σε ηλικία οπού είσαι και μάλιστα παιδαράς, ... θα έβρισκα με άλλα πράγματα σε ... ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ ... να ασχοληθώ.!!!_




> Υ.Γ.: Μην αρχισεις τα δικα σου! Καλο καλοκαιρι!


Δεν αρχίζω τα δικά μου, άπλα συνεχίζουμε όπως πάντα, *όλοι μαζί*.!!
Συνεχίζουμε δυνατά, αρκεί να κάνουμε όλοι μαζί το καλύτερο για το AWMN, σε κοινή συνεννόηση..!!!!

Να ενημερώσω και πάλι ότι σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό και τίποτα, με κάποιον από εδώ μέσα.

Ευχαριστώ.
Κώστας senius.

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

Senius Αν το παμε ετσι ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥΛΑΓΕΣ(κερδος) σε νεο κομβιουχο παρουσία του και παρουσία του sweet ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΗ 5.26 παρολο που ειχες ενημερωσει περι φαντασματων απλα εγω προσφερθηκα να το κάνω τσαμπα και οχι να πληρωσει ο κομβιουχος!!! ΠΟΥΛΑΓΕΣ ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΗ 5.26!!!!! με δικια σου cf!!! Ο κομβιουχος θα αναβαθμιστει ταχιστα σε 6.36! 
Υ.Γ.:Το AWMN ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΚΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ!

----------


## sweet

Γειά σας..Θα ηθελα να διευκρινίσω (και λογω οτι αναφέρθηκε η παρουσία μου) οτι ο νεος κομβιουχος (τρελος) πριν φτιαξει τον κομβο επικοινωνησε μαζι μου ζητωντας την βοηθεια μου, και να εχω μαζι μου καρτα cm9,καλωδιο,και οτι αλλο ισως χρειαζοταν για να βγει το λινκ.Λογω οτι η εμπειρια μου δεν ειναι στον βαθμο να βγαλω το λινκ παρακαλεσα τον κωστα τον senius να ερθει.Ο senius μου ειπε *ΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ* και οτι πιθανο να χρειαστει αναβαθμιση λογισμικου και οτι ειχε μια cf οπου την ειχε για προσωπικη του χρηση,αλλα αν την χρειαζοταν ο (τρελος) θα την εδινε αλλα με οτι χρηματα του ειχε κοστισει του senius.Δεν βρισκω παραλογο λοιπον να παρει πισω τα χρηματα που εδωσε!!!!Γιατι,και εγω του εδωσα μια cm9 οπου την ειχα εφεδρικη και την ειχα πληρωσει 25 ευρω περιπου και αν την κρατουσε θα ηθελα και εγω τα χρηματα που εδωσα.(βρηκε cm9 και μου την επεστρεψε)* ΔΕΝ ΠΟΥΛΑΜΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΟΥΜΕ !*Οσο για τον senius προσωπικα εχω παει μαζι του σε αρκετες ταρατσες και ποτε δεν εχει βγαλει ουτε ενα σεντς αντιθετως εχει δωσει και καρτες και τροφοδοτικα κ.λ.π αλλα πανω απο ολα *εργασια και μπολικο ιδρωτα ολα αυτα τα χρονια στις ταρατσες χωρις επαναλαμβανω κανενα ΚΕΡΔΟΣ!
*Αν τωρα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που χαριζουν καρτες,καλωδια,τροφοδοτικα κ.λ.π η τα δινουν με 5 ευρω (cm9) μεταχειρισμενα εγω προσωπικα δεν θα τα εβαζα στα δικα μου,και θα αγοραζα καινουργια....
*Ελπιζω να βρεθουμε παλι σε καποιο νεο κομβο και να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλο που τοσο εχει αναγκη το awmn 
*
*














κερδος*

----------


## nikolas_350

Κύριοι, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όλα αυτά είναι off topic. Το θέμα είναι καθαρά τεχνικό και δεν άνοιξε για να ασχοληθεί ούτε με κομβούχους ούτε φυσικά με την πορεία, προσφορά και ήθος κανενός μας.

Δέκα χρόνια παρακολουθώ το forum, πάντα τα ίδια. Μακριά από την ουσία των πραγμάτων σε προσωπικό επίπεδο μια σύγκριση τι έκανε ο ένας και ο άλλος.

Αυτό δεν είναι εθελοντισμός, αυτό είναι εγωισμός
Αυτοί που έχουν βοηθήσει έχουν για κέρδος το ότι έχουν ανέβει σε εκτίμηση στα μάτια αυτών που βοήθησαν. Πέρα από αυτό, από τον τελευταίο τερματικό client μέχρι τον μεγαλύτερο κόμβο μαζί με τους admin ενός χαμένου συλλόγου, όλοι θεωρούμαστε ίσοι σε δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις μέσα στο δίκτυο.

Δεν έχω καταλάβει Κώστα (πολύ περισσότερο μετά την τελευταία σου πολύ ωραία τοποθέτηση) πιο είναι το σημείο διαφωνία σου με ότι έχω γράψει.

----------


## StarGazer

Ξεμείνατε από Moderators? Έλεος με τα σπασμένα mikrotik και τα routing, ας οργανωθεί μια ομάδα να τα χειρίζεται υπεύθυνα. Και καλό είναι όταν γράφεται κάτι να είναι τεκμηριωμένο. Έχουμε μείνει που έχουμε μείνει τρεις κι ο κούκος πανελλαδικά, χαλάει και ό,τι απέμεινε σε επίπεδο κοινότητας. Αν είναι δυνατόν να μη μπορεί να γίνει μια σοβαρή τεχνική συζήτηση.

----------

